# Elective C-Section



## micheleb (Oct 14, 2014)

One of our physicians says that he will do an elective c/s for a patient.  What dx code would you use for that?  Not able to locate anything.  Not sure if any payers will pay for that.  Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Lor-N (Dec 1, 2014)

669.71 - Cesarean delivery without mention of indication.


----------

